# Looking for ...



## mofz (Nov 16, 2017)

I am looking for Olympus m.zuiko 300 f4.0 for buy. Please let me know


----------



## snowbear (Nov 16, 2017)

Let Me Google That For You


----------



## BrentC (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm assuming your looking for used?  Might be hard to find, they don't come up used that often and when they do they are snapped up pretty quickly.


----------



## mofz (Nov 16, 2017)

BrentC said:


> I'm assuming your looking for used?  Might be hard to find, they don't come up used that often and when they do they are snapped up pretty quickly.


New or used , I had a amazing deal on another forum for 1800$ BNIB but I missed that because the seller didn't trust me (New user in the forum)


----------



## snowbear (Nov 16, 2017)

Hope you learned how; it's not hard.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

